# SA group paddle technique lesson.



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Just seeing if anyone else would be interested in joining Sue (suehobieadventure) and I for a paddle technique lesson or two with an instructor in a few weeks time. The lesson will be tailored towards SOT. Sue and i are pretty flexible with times. It would be a great opportunity to improve or learn (as in my case so don't feel shy) whilst keeping cost down and meeting or catching up with fellow AKFF members in Adelaide. Sue and I have yet to pick an instructor, time or place but just wanting to see if anyone would be keen to join us.

Regards,

Cale


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic opportunity. Get on board SA!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yeah this sounds great, I'm interested. Saturday mornings and Sundays suit me best.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats great. That makes 4 of us already, plus my partner may join us to make 5 but she doesn't currently have a yak.


----------



## Hayds (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds good i may be in depending on dates

i have just moved from Melbourne to Glenelg so it would also be a great opportunity to meet some local yakkers


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Hayds, and maybe see you out there


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Fantastic opportunity. Get on board SA!


X 2

Go for it SA AKFF'ers. The lessons learnt will be invaluable for all your paddling/peddling life. Some may even save your life.

trev


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Just an update. My yak arrived so ill contact some options and get back to people on available times, location options and approximate costs.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'm still up for this. Free every weekend after the one coming


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, sorry of the atrociously late reply. I hope everyone has had a good Easter. Now that it is almost over i hope people will be back in town and we can schedule a weekend before the weather gets too cold. I have sent a few emails off to various companies and am awaiting their replies.


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds interesting.Let me know when and where. Thanks


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

So i received a nice reply from Canoe SA, who can accommodate us for a 2hour lesson without a problem (he thought a one hour session wouldn't provide enough time which i agree with). I take it everyone would prefer to bring their own kayaks as this is going to better improve your technique in regards to what your using. The location can be at west lakes but we could possibly do elsewhere nearby eg local beach if people prefer. The instructor has asked when we would want to do it - either after work or on the weekend. I think a weekend this month would be best in general for most people but i am open to options as i work a 4 in 7 roster. If we have 6 people the cost will be $30 per person for 2hours (im assuming only if we bring our own yaks). I think this is very very reasonable and well worth it.

Would the morning of Sunday the 14th (not this sunday but the next) work for people? just throwing it out there and i would need to confirm with Canoe SA as to whether this is even an option.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

We found 4 hours went very quickly.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sunday week is fine by me.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Great. Thx for the comment dru. Do people want to do more than 2hours?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'm happy to pay more for a more thorough lesson. What did you do in four hours, Dru?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My quick report on our day is in here somewhere toward the end of the thread. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=56850

You could drop the safety bits, but why? The go forward stroke comes naturally from the "play" strokes ( technical strokes) and all add to comfort in the yak.

The trainers have pretty much a fully sorted train which will be called something like "basic skills". It needs a bit of adaptation for SOTs. You could get them to think through only the forward stroke, but the full thing is fun. Honest. And don't let ego take offence at "basic". Adnabced is surf or racing.

And 4 hours on the forward stroke is only a starter anyway!

Ideally what you want is a solid low injury high performance (for your yak) forward stroke that you can blend seemlessly with the technical strokes for control. By all means tell them to focus on forward go.

Or how about this. Tell them 2 hours dedicated go forward. And 2 hours entirely dictated by the coach. Let him earn his money by working out what he can do do to most work with you. Let the coach stress on how to keep you entertained!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Cant do 14th but happy if you proceed without me. Looks like you have the numbers.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Yakydeyak
Looks like I am on an RDO on the 14th at this stage so is there any chance I can squeeze in?
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

All are welcome. I havnt confirmed the date yet and was just throwing it out there but if enough people are available it is as good as any. I do think it may get difficult with a tight schedule when contacting people through the forum so still not sure about this weekend. I wrote back to Ian on the weekend but am waiting on his reply. Hopefully i will have more information this afternoon.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Still yet to hear back. So its not rushed i think we should schedule for later in the month once Ian lets me know.


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds good. If still going ahead let me know.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

still no replies. Ill keep trying!


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

So i have spoken to Ian today who was unable to get back to me earlier as he was on emergency leave. He has suggested Saturday the 4th of May from 9am-1pm. I will be getting colder but i hope people are still as keen as i am. Can i get a show of hands so i can determine approximate numbers to make sure its viable. Finally getting there all, i just apologise it wasn't sooner!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That date's fine with me, I've got warm stuff to wear if need be.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry working again hope it goes well.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats a shame Sue.

Great Squidley.

So far that is me, Yvette (my partner), a mate Ben (cant remember his AKFF name) and Squidley. We just need at least 2 more. I have sent pm's to all those who expressed interest. Please let me know ASAP so i can get back to Ian.


----------

